# Advice Needed



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

Ok so I need some advice, I have gotten my GF into shooting recently been shooting for about a month now everyday maybe 36 arrows a day minimum. We have worked on her form and got it really good, shes started not to grip or grab the bow after shot, the bow is tuned, peep is set, weight is 36#s and easy for her to pull and hold and we spent several hours tuning in her sight and getting her shooting really good on a 5 spot target. She shot good for a couple days after that but now shes getting sloppy. If she starts to shake she wont let down she just punches the trigger and throws the arrow way out of the group and I can't get her to stop this any tips to get her to break this?


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes if you like her and think you have a future together stop teaching her and seek out a coach. I have seen many marriages struggle cause the husband did not heed this advice. Never teach s spouse only about 1 in 50 can handle it for any length of time. 

On the technical side some part of her form is deteriorating most likely front shoulder creeping up or punching the crap out of the trigger.. Teach her to shoot a surprise release set her hand and pull through use a string not a bow to practice this then move to blank bailing. If arrows group too tight put some dots on the bale to spread the arrows out but tell her general area aim don't focus on aiming till release process is perfect. Then start aiming keeping aiming and shot accusation separated. 

It is the hardest thing in archery.


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

She will have like 3 arrows that group great and then the 4th shot she won't let down when she gets shakey, told her it was perfectly fine to let down as many times as she needed to and she will just release the arrow before she is steady because she's tiring. It's not serious enough for her for a coach yet it's more of the start of a hobby so we have something to do together. Been together 3 years and no sign of that changing lol. Would one arrow shooting possibly help to? One arrow one chance at getting it right. Then a short break while she goes and pulls her arrow?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Sasquech said:


> Yes if you like her and think you have a future together stop teaching her and seek out a coach. I have seen many marriages struggle cause the husband did not heed this advice. Never teach s spouse only about 1 in 50 can handle it for any length of time. ...


This ^^ It's great advice.

In your second post, I can hear your frustration. Both of you are taking it personally. Bad for both archery and the relationship. Find as many coaches as you can in your area and let her pick the one she wants to work with.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Buy her terry wunderlee's book also have her watch allister whittingham videos they are free. Some great info there. Will have the advantage of not straining the relationship .

https://vimeo.com/2553885

here is one of them they are both recurve and compound this should be enough info to find the rest of the info.

P.s. My wife had the same problem. Change to a Vegas 3 spot 3 arrows then rest one end then 3 arrows this time of the year everyone is building through this target. Then moving towards 5spot after the Vegas tournament.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

His series is like 20 videos covering all aspects of form etc very inexpensive coaching.


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks! I'll definitely check those out me and her both can watch them maybe I can benefit alot to from the videos.


----------

